# Retiring in Mexico and falling in love



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

I am a 60 y.o. single male living in Seattle, WA, with a desire to move to Mexico in one year. I would like to find and marry a good Mexican lady. I realize this inquiry is very broad, just hoping that some of you could suggest good online dating links in Mexico....and best cities to focus - I am pretty open to any direction (just not too hot of a climate!) Thanks and hope to see you in Mexico soon! ~Michael~


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well luckly for you, Mexican ladies are awesome 

I've been lurking on the Mexico section (I moderate the Dubai one) which is something I often do when start to feel homesick, hehehe, and I saw your post. 

Can't really hep but I'm sure someone here will come up with good suggestions for you soon.

In the meanwhile welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> well luckly for you, Mexican ladies are awesome
> 
> I've been lurking on the Mexico section (I moderate the Dubai one) which is something I often do when start to feel homesick, hehehe, and I saw your post.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly with your observation! And I thank you for the welcome!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Start practicing your Spanish and your dancing skills. You must also be aware that expats who marry here are often marrying an entire clan, not just the bride's family. There is a nickname for such men: "The Wallet".
Proceed with caution, but when you find the right one, you will be a very lucky and happy man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Start practicing your Spanish and your dancing skills. You must also be aware that expats who marry here are often marrying an entire clan, not just the bride's family. There is a nickname for such men: "The Wallet".
> Proceed with caution, but when you find the right one, you will be a very lucky and happy man.


 Yes, I have had some experience here in the states.....and am also part Hispanic. And your closing comment is dead on accurate.....I am counting on it! Mil gracias!


----------



## dinqro (Jun 20, 2010)

This man (rvgringo) speaks the truth. Be careful, especially with your age, you might just be viewed as that; 'the wallet'. Take your time, and don't splash around the cash at first.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

I will try to respond without offending anyone: Many Mexican women are very wise. Why live with a local who drinks away his wages and expects a hot time every day and likely abuses the whole family. A foreigner will treat you like a queen. These women will change their entire personality for a chance at living the good life. Alas once you are wed things will change. Cuidado


----------



## brooklolly (Feb 21, 2010)

*Need more White males perspective*

Lots of good information here. We need more (clippped) to give us their experiences about what it is like living in Mexico and dating and marrying Mexican females. Anyone who is interested please send me a private email.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I was in the Peace Corps in Mexico and quite a few male Peace Corps volunteers here meet and marry a Mexican. Most of the marrying ones are younger however, so it doesn't necessarily provide much insight for those of us of with "more experience in life". The older volunteers were a smaller sample than the young ones and some of the older men were either here with their spouse or had a spouse in the US, so they weren't candidates for finding a wife. Interestingly, it was much more uncommon for the Peace Corps women to find a husband or potential husband, although, there were a couple of cases of that as well.


----------

